
Meet the Man Behind ‘Solarized,’ the Most Important Color Scheme (2015) - da02
http://observer.com/2015/02/meet-the-man-behind-solarized-the-most-important-color-scheme-in-computer-history/
======
aonoma
Go directly to his website:
[http://ethanschoonover.com/solarized](http://ethanschoonover.com/solarized)

